# redhead ESFP!



## defragmybrain (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Hi!
Im already a member of INTPc and TypoC, but here i am on another MBTI /type forum!
I'm a mellow ESFP (imagine that) - and a graphic designer. I spend my time largely on the computer, but dont get me wrong i love to be social.
I was born in Samara, Russia and now live in San francisco. I love it here!:laughing:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings defragmybrain and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum defragmybrain. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. Come over to the IT side, we have presents waiting just for you.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## defragmybrain (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Enjoying my stay.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

^_^ Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Graphic Design? Oh, cool. 

What do you specialize in?


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

hello and welcome!


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey girly whats up! I'm heading up to frisco in a few days! Good to see there's fun people out there!


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

Welcome. :laughing:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome!

Nice eye pic... here is kitty for you:


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Heyy!! It's an ESFP! You guys are the best. 
Welcome to the site. I hope you like it here. roud:*


----------



## defragmybrain (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks! we are the best, aren't we  haha.
<3


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Oh hey defrag! Nice to see you here, too. Welcome. =)


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome! I'm interested in your insights about many things.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

ooh, welcome :happy:


----------



## Sidewinder (May 22, 2009)

Hi! And welcome to the forum. It's always great to see more SPs joining. We are greatly outnumbered! :crazy:


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome! My type is very different, but I am also Russian :happy: (1/4 Russian, anyhow - it's my most dominant heritage)!


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi, Defragmybrain. Welcome to PersonalityCafe.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

Who let all of the ESFs out of their cages today?


----------



## defragmybrain (Jul 16, 2009)

Decon said:


> Welcome! I'm interested in your insights about many things.


ask away


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello, defrag. I got banned by Ivy from typoc, and I like it here. P.S.: You look like Karie Byron.


----------



## defragmybrain (Jul 16, 2009)

mortabunt said:


> Hello, defrag. I got banned by Ivy from typoc, and I like it here. P.S.: You look like Karie Byron.


Do i? i dont see the resemblance.
and yea typoc pretty much exiled me also; since i'm their worst nightmare ESFP anyway


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

Munchies said:


> Who let all of the ESFs out of their cages today?


There aint no cage that can hold me!!


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome from one redhead to another!


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

defragmybrain said:


> Do i? i dont see the resemblance.
> and yea typoc pretty much exiled me also; since i'm their worst nightmare ESFP anyway


 Why did you get exiled? I was exiled for "violent" posts. My posts wouldn't have even gotten a single infraction here. However, Ivy has a chip in my shoulder, and I got banned for two weeks. Now I'm here. Welcome, fellow exile. *hugs defragmybrain*.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------

